

How two people exchange emails reflects who is more dominant - zachinglis
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/games-primates-play/201112/ancient-use-new-technology

======
disgruntledphd2
This is meaningless waffle from a social scientist, unworthy of any attention.
There's no data, just the regurgitation of tired old primate stereotypes
without any real insight.

I was really looking forward to some interesting data, and now I feel bitterly
disappointed..

~~~
jhassell
My comment is shorter. Thus I am dominant. (I actually enjoyed the article. I
find it useful.)

